# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Shering/bayer Test - Dbols - Deca 300 - Andolic - Sust 250

## nadalife

Hi not sure about some of this.

The Sust has 2 types manud in 2 diff places Abbott and OBS, each came sep delivery. I have rubbed off some of the date on OBS amp.

Anyone have Androlic to compare?

----------


## nadalife

More pics

----------


## forza nuova

edit the second pic in the first post

----------


## nadalife

Sorry didnt think of them as an underground lab, picture edited.

----------


## BREW-MAN

all looks good except the last pic in 1st post (10m lvials)dont like that lab at all,not saying there bunk just dont ike them.

----------


## nadalife

Ya there not great, there quite a bit of post injection pain from them which is unusual
for deca .

----------


## BREW-MAN

Yup spot on ^^^ thats either bad powder with a high acid content or too much b.a which any big lab should know anything over 2% is not needed if you filter in the correct manner.

----------


## grapejuice11

i love the blue hearts man

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

I have shots of Bayer Testoviron 012N on my blog :-)

Looks like this stash was ordered from a Thai source.

Chances are your stuff is good ( the HG stuff ) but all your pics appear to have been shot at a high iso and with wrong WB so all the tabs look the wrong colour.

Author of the SoreButtCheeks steroid blog ( google SoreButtCheeks to find it )

----------

